# Traject (letterlijk) in het Engels



## eno2

Hallo,

<Ik wandel en jog altijd hetzelfde traject in het bos>
Hoe traject best te vertalen in het Engels?
Is er een ander en beter word dan 'route' ? Mogelijks niet.
In het Nederlands hebben we nog 'parcours', dat ik ook zou gebruiken hiervoor. Maar is 'course' in het Engels wel evengoed en/of hetzelfde in dit voorbeeld? Checking OED for 'course': I don't think so, but still, it could be.

PS: Met 'trajectory' zat ik er wel goed naast. Dat is enkel en alleen voor een projectiel.

edit 16.8:  
Kijkend naar de vertaling van het Spaanse 'recorrido' in WR vind ik 


> recorrido: (trayecto que se hace) TOUR


Course, tour and route. Ik verkies route.


----------



## dwanawijaya

I agree with you that 'route' is the best option.  

<Ik wandel en jog altijd hetzelfde traject in het bos> If the course is already laid out, then you may consider 'track'.  I see 'jogging track' more frequently than 'jogging route'.  'Traject' and 'track' sound a bit similar, but they are apparently not related.  

We use this word 'traject' in Indonesian, but it's used to describe the course of public transportation.  For walking and jogging, we use the word 'route' in Indonesian.  Both words are adapted to our local spelling, though.


----------



## eno2

I didn't even consider or think of 'track' because  I don't mean  'a prepared course'. In fact, part of it is an asphalted road, part of it is forest path. So it would be  'route' then. What's more: route is exactly the same word and meaning in Dutch and English in this case. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## dwanawijaya

Hi eno2, what is the URL for OED online?  Is it www.oed.com?  But this URL is only available for subscribers.

I also thought that 'trajectory' is all about geometry!  Here is another example of figurative meaning of 'trajectory':
trajectory
*b. *A chosen or taken course: "What died with [the assassinated leaders] was a moral trajectory, a style of aspiration" (Lance Morrow).


----------



## eno2

trajectory | Definition of trajectory in English by Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## dwanawijaya

Thank you for the OED online link. 


eno2 said:


> Het verbaast mij ten zeerste dat OED online enkel de letterlijke betekenis geeft...


But in that link, I see this:


> figurative _‘the rapid upward trajectory of Rich's career’_


----------



## eno2

I overlooked it.... 
Crass error, I'll have to delete a few posts here and there.


----------



## Forero

A jogging trail?


----------



## eno2

Ah. Sounds good...Perhaps....
I'm not too sure though for the purpose in the OP 'altijd hetzelfde traject'. Which is more like saying 'the same itinerary' really.
A trail makes me think of 'a path', 'a track'. Which is also it's first meaning.
But given definition 3.1 in OED, I can't say it's wrong either



> 3.1 A route followed for a particular purpose.
> _‘the hotel is well off the tourist trail’_


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Course, tour and route. Ik verkies route.



Van Dale Ned-Engels geeft voor 'traject' in een sport context:


> (sport)
> course
> route 
> ▼ voorbeelden
> het hele traject afleggen
> stay the course


----------

